# -
,        ,    L:\PLATEGKA\1C_TO_KL.TXT.            , :      : 39.  ,    ,   .

----------

! 
   ,       ?    ?
         ?
  "" :Frown:    ?  - ?  ? 
   (- 10,--8) ?   ? 
  .

----------

